# Stel P80 - 70A plasma cutter - 400V / 3-ph



## General Zod (May 31, 2022)

Don't ask me a bunch of questions!  (Ruark, circa April 2022     )
































Look ma'!  Twins!   Shares the same exact case with the S300 stick welder/CAG.


















Next up is a CNC machine torch for it.


----------



## Aukai (May 31, 2022)

Looks very much like the Miller XP cutter, nice looking machines.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 31, 2022)

How old are you? Whats your favorite color? What's your sign? Do you like long walks on the beach? Mike


----------

